# bateria de cumulonimbus



## adiabático (16 Mar 2008 às 12:46)

Alguém se lembra de quando estas "bigornas" passaram por... Santiago do Cacém, acho, a 3 de Novembro de 2006?


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mar 2008 às 15:23)

Que mostruosidade de fotografia. Brutal parabéns.


----------

